# Installation d'un environnement de bureau opensource sur osx



## paulriluma (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde
j'ai un macbook
je travaille habituellement sur LinuxDebian
j'ai une nette préférence pour les ergonomies des bureaux de type xfce ou gnome2

j'ai cru comprendre en tombant sur plusieurs discussions sur ce forum qu'il était possible d'installer des bureaux Xfce ou Gnome à partir d'une installation de x11 sur macosx

mais je n'ai trouvé aucun tutoriel précis et détaillé sur la démarche à suivre sur macosx dont je connais mal les astuces de compilation

pourriez vous m'indiquer des documentations sérieuses sur les pratiques de compilations on d'installation de changement d'environnement graphique sous macosx ?

ou un exmple détaillé d'installation et de configuration de gnome ou de xfce sur macosx de sorte que cela devienne l'environnement de bureau lancé au démarrage de la machine ?

merci d'avance

paul

Hello.
Je déplace ton message dans Unix, Linux & Open Source


----------



## paulriluma (27 Décembre 2012)

euh...
ben merci de m'avoir mis dans la catégorie hautement visité des unix et compagnie
comme ça j'aurais sûrement plus de chance d'avoir une réponse techniquement valable...

à suivre


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2012)

Hmmm...
Je ne vois pas trop comment tu vas faire. Ce qui est faisable est d'installer X11, GNOME, KDE et tout ça et de lancer X11 en mode plein écran avec l'environnement graphique de ton choix.
Mais remplacer Quartz par autre chose, je ne vois pas.


----------

